# sans histoire



## Vivalapluma

salut a toustes,

je cherche à traduire l'expression "sans histoire", quand on parle d'un individu, par opposition à quelqu'un hors du commun, extraordinaire...
Voilà la phrase : 
Primo Levi était un homme tranquille, fin, cultivé, mais sans génie particulier, chimiste de son état, poète à ses heures, aimant la montagne, la nature, et qui aurait dû mener une vie modeste, sans histoire, comme directeur d'usine, ce qu'il fut en effet, vie qui se serait sans doute terminée dans l'obscurité et l'oubli, comme la plupart des vies.
He pensado en "sin problemas", pero no me gusta mucho...
Teneis algunas propuestas?
Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Paquita

sosegada ?????
"una vida sosegada" - Google Search


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Aquí Reverso nos propone "sin incidentes": Traducción sans histoire español | Diccionario francés | Reverso.


----------



## swift

Lo que he oído decir en contextos semejantes, en castellano, es *sin sobresaltos*.


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

swift said:


> *sin sobresaltos*.


Creo que es la mejor opción.


----------



## Vivalapluma

muchas gracias a todxs!


----------



## GURB

Yo diría en vista del contexto: *sin líos*


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Se me acaba de ocurrir: *sin zozobras.*


----------



## swift

GURB said:


> Yo diría en vista del contexto: *sin líos*


Me suena muy europea esa traducción. Solo lo aclaro por aquello de que se esté buscando una traducción más panhispánica.


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

swift said:


> Me suena muy europea esa traducción


A un argentino no le suena nada mal, por el contrario: es una palabra de mucho uso y muy familiar. Decir, por ejemplo, "no quiero líos" ( = "no quiero problemas") es de lo más común, y el mismísimo Papa -argento, él- invitó a "hacer lío".
El tema es que, al menos a mí, quizá justamente por ser argentino, me suena excesivamente informal.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Pequeña duda que me ha surgido: ¿ puede haber un matiz entre _mener une vie sans histoire_ y  _mener une vie sans histoire*s*_?

Es decir, en el primer caso una *vida insulsa* y en el segundo cualquiera de las propuestas anteriores.


----------



## swift

Bien podríamos estar ante un uso absoluto de _histoire_. Absoluto en el sentido de que anula el plural porque prevalece la noción de cantidad cero determinada por _sans_. Dicho eso, también podría darse ese matiz. Por las moscas, esto es lo que se consigna en el _TLFi_, obra que, como siempre, se ha de consultar con las precauciones debidas, tratándose de un trabajo que se dejó de actualizar hace lustros y que cita un ejemplo de hace apenas noventa años. 


> *2. Fam. Ce qui arrive à quelqu'un, ce qui le concerne en particulier; ce qui est fait par quelqu'un.*
> *a) Affaire, aventure, problème particulier.* _[...]_
> 
> − _Expr._ _[...]_ *Sans histoire. Sans incident.* _Oui, j'eusse désiré une vie sans histoire _(Bernanos, _Joie,_1929, p. 669).
> 
> HISTOIRE : Définition de HISTOIRE


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Y volvemos al principio. Se cierra el círculo


Leon_Izquierdo said:


> Aquí Reverso nos propone "sin incidentes": Traducción sans histoire español | Diccionario francés | Reverso.


----------



## swift

Sí, aunque no me termina de convencer esa propuesta, que me suena más a crónica policíaca.

Sin pretender que sirva de óbice para que se emplee _sin incidentes_, una estadística comparativa de los contextos en que se enmarcan _sin sobresaltos_ frente a aquellos en que se usa _sin incidentes_ podría dar algunas pistas más, no en cuanto a la mayor o menor frecuencia de su uso sino en cuanto a las colocaciones y a la semántica. Abajo queda el enlace:

Google Ngram Viewer


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Leon_Izquierdo said:


> Y volvemos al principio. Se cierra el círculo
> Aquí Reverso nos propone "sin incidentes": Traducción sans histoire español | Diccionario francés | Reverso.



El problema es que Reverso ofrece "sin incidentes" como traducción de _sans histoire_*s *y para _sans histoire_ distintas posibilidades muy alejadas de incidentes, sobresaltos y demás. 

_*
*_


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Creo que Reverso no establece claramente ese matiz, Athos. Si te fijas, entre otras opciones, traduce "sans histoire" (así, en singular) como "sin problemas" (que coincide con el intento inicial de Vivalapluma) y no hay demasiada diferencia entre "sin problemas" y "sin incidentes".


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Lo mío es una simple duda que no me aclara el ejemplo que das de Reverso. (la negrita es mía)



> Une figure sans histoire *ni problème*. Un rostro sin historia *y sin problemas*.



Además, para complicarme más la duda: 



> Vie sans histoire: una existencia anodina/sin nada de particular



https://www.larousse.es/catalogos/capitulos_promocion/OL00004803_9999968727.pdf


----------



## Vivalapluma

hola toda/os
tantas propuestas 
creo que en el texto que traduzco, el "sans histoire" tiene mas el significado de una vida que no conoce gloria, alguien no famoso, que no ha dejado huella en la historia. Por eso me gusta "sin sobresaltos" y "sosegada" y ya no tanto el "sin problemas" que proponia entonces, que a mi suena mas, como lo decia Swift, a vocabulario policial o periodistico...
pues muchas por las aportaciones y enlaces, muy interesante todo!


----------



## swift

Por lo menos en el uso con el que estoy familiarizado, “sin sobresaltos” no solo da a entender que a alguien no le han ocurrido grandes sucesos, sino que por eso mismo su vida ha transcurrido sin hechos extraordinarios que relatar, por lo que se sobreentiende que ha tenido un día, una semana, un mes… aburridos y que no tiene mucho que contar.

En español, desde luego, lo idiomático es el plural; pero en francés puede ir en singular o en plural.


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Athos de Tracia said:


> Además, para complicarme más la duda:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.larousse.es/catalogos/capitulos_promocion/OL00004803_9999968727.pdf



¡Anodina! Bien, creo que ésa es la idea... Una vida "anodina" es una vida "sin sobresaltos", "sosegada", etc...


----------

